# Layout Question



## Tanek (May 28, 2009)

I'm loving what I've seen of WotBS so far, I can hardly wait to start up my campaign. I do have one question regarding the layout though; is there any way that I can get it looking like the Dragon and Dungeon PDFs? If I zoom in so that I can actually read the text I have to constantly scroll up and down to read everything on a page. I'm assuming that I'd have to invest in a full version of Acrobat, but I was hoping that someone knew of another way to do it.

Thanks!


----------



## Marius Delphus (May 28, 2009)

There isn't any way, as far as I know. On the plus side, that means you won't need to invest in a full version of Acrobat.

If I have time, I'll mark up the 4E Adventure One PDF with the Article tool; that might help people read it on screen (the Article functionality has some limitations of course).


----------



## Zinovia (May 30, 2009)

I do have Acrobat full version, but as far as I know there's no way to automatically convert from one format to the other.  You'd have to do a completely new landscape version (horizontal) of the layout rather than the portrait version (vertical) that we've got now.  Same deal for InDesign, which is what I'd use for this kind of project.  You have to rearrange all the text boxes and graphics to fit on the different page orientation.

I do like the fact that Dragon is in portrait mode now so that it fits better on a screen.  Not everyone agrees with that decision though.


----------

